# 3 piece Shaker style router bits



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

I will be making a project that will need raised panel doors and I am thinking of doing Shaker style. There are may brands of bits. I usually buy Whiteside bits. Does anyone know comparisons between Whiteside, Infinity and Sommerfeld sets? The Sommerfeld are supposed to be matched as far as setting them up but I don't know where they are made and not sure about Infinity either.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a few years old now but nothing much about it has changed except that Freud's quadra cut bits came out after the test I think which might bump them up a few notches.
http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/ToolTestRouterBits.pdf


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe Sommerfeld's are from Italy!
I believe you'll be OK if you stick with the major brands.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Sommerfeld shaker style matched bit set is my overwhelming choice. You set the first bit and all the rest just drop in and fit perfectly. Sommerfeld has videos showing this. The sets come with a half inch grommet you place in the bottom of the collet. I also suggest you get their star shaped bit setting "wheel," can't recall what its called but it shows up in the video.

Part 1 here 



Part 2 here 




Many of his videos show up on his YouTube channel. Well worth watching.

The matched sets make it very easy to cut rails and stiles. Also notice his technique as he uses the set. I just don't think you can beat his tools for precision and ease of use. They come in great hardwood packaging so they are well protected in your shop.

I like Freud bits for most things, but for me, Sommerfeld has pretty much perfected the door making sets.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought a set of MLCS a few months ago and th3y worked fine. I went with the two piece set and used 1/4 MDF for the panels. I chose the MLCS because they made a true 1/4" groove. Also they were much less expensive


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...in case you don't have enough to think about...for me it was a no-brainer, I went with Freud quadracut...

There are 5-6 videos... adjustable groove (7/32 to 3/8 to fit plywood), extended tenon, wood stock 5/8 to 1 1/4...on and on...


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I ordered the Sommerfeld set. Hope it works fine.


----------

